# Burton Ion 2017 review



## Jonny C

I bought a pair of Burton Ions this year. 

My objective was to focus more on backcountry riding so I needed some boots that will match that requirement.

Initially I wanted to buy the Burton Almighty. I stepped in those boots and they were amazing. However, I realized that these boots will only serve are replacement for the boots I already owned and I wanted to have something more responsive for the backcountry ride.

This year’s liner from the Ions apparently is softer and more moldable to your feet which downgrades a little bit the stiffness from the Burton Ion from 2016. The minute you step in, you feel comfortable with these boots. The liner is super comfortable and warm and wraps around your foot and leg as if it was an extension of yourself. 

What I have noticed in the liner was that there was a lot of space for my toes. This might be a little confusing if you are used to have your liner completely wrapped around your foot. You won’t notice any difference while riding since the liner will mold itself to your foot and that “feeling” will eventually go away. But this is a perfect solution for those riders that have wider feet and feel uncomfortable with their boots in the first days before they break down.
Regarding the lacing system, there is no big difference from other Burton boots and from the last year’s Ions. Burton lacing system is very good and very durable.

Regarding the cushion, well this is not the example for a boot with a good cushion. If you want more, just either buy custom insoles or buy a pair of bindings with some cushion on the base. This boot is more intended for you to feel the terrain so that you get that surfy feeling under your feet when you are in powder. But I'm not saying that there is no cushion. It's there but like the Imperial boots and the SLX boots it's a bit stiffer than other options out there like the Burton AMB or the Burton Almighty.

This boot is not for everyone. Don’t trust the reviews saying that it’s the top for all mountain boots because it's not. For me, this boot has a very specific purpose: aggressive all mountain and backcountry. If you want an all-rounder boot that is always comfortable no matter what the terrain or the conditions are, that boot is the Burton Almighty boot.


----------



## Maandy

Did they break in a lot after some time? Heard that this liner isn't supposed to change much. Got a pair last week and after one weekend of riding the large toe in my right foot (riding regular) hurt quite a lot. Not sure if it was because I was tying them incorrectly (or strapping in the binding too hard) or because they just need to break in a bit, think the size is ok as the left foot was ok.

Have you considered the Tourist for BC? tried them on at the store and felt really good.


----------



## Jonny C

Until today, I feel no pressure points. I'm also not aware of last year's liner. From the several descriptions people make is that the last year's line takes some more time to be molded to your foot but when they are, it will last a lifetime. This year's liner that's not the case apparently. The liner adapts much quicker, the liner itself makes the ion 2017 feel less stiffer than the ion 2016.
But review on boots are subjective. We can talk about the liner, the specs of it, the lacing system and the cushion but the level of comfort depends on you and your foot inside that boot. Saw a lot of reviews saying that the Imperial boots were Ok but when I tried them, I didn't like it. Also see a lot of comments about DC boots being stiffer or less comfortable than other boots in the market but it also will depends on what you feel when you have the boots on.

If the large toe is hurting you, there are a few things you might want to try:

-loosen up the lower zone and tie up the upper zone and walk around with the boots. What i've noticed with them is that the foot is way forward in the boot. you really have to force the heel to be positioned in the right spot so that it wont give you any pressure points in your toes. I guess that this is due to the very good heel support these boots have that need a bit of molding to your foot and leg that will allow later on the liner to mold properly and then the foot will be correctly positioned in the boot.
-try a new insole. most of the people that buy these boots buy new custom insoles.
-try a bigger size. maybe your foot is like 28 but in these boots the 28.5 fits you better. the front part of boot in these boots is super hard if you compare to other boots like the almighty and the AMB. your toe will be in contact with a very hard surface that will not adapat or mold itself. So maybe your boot size will feel more comfortable with half a size bigger


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

I'd hit up the boot forum about that toe. I can't imagine it's a strap issue... but remember reading that having boots too big can cause toe issues.

I've ridden my Almighty's 3 times now. They have that super-new liner tech Burton did this season. I haven't felt any packing out yet in the footbed. I've just noticed it's a little easier to cinch speed laces and get them tighter and more dialed in. The Almighty's are so comfortable.


----------



## Maandy

@Jonny C thanks for the tips, will definitely try them!
@BuckarooBanzai it might be me tightening them too hard (or not enough) I think, the size seems perfect, the whole foot is very well wrapped by the liner with no extra room but also none of my toes are being squashed.


----------

